# RIP Holly



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

RIP my little baby and best friend, you gave us 14 years of so much happiness. We will miss you so much and will never forget you. I hope that you and Tammy can both be a rest now together. I love you my beautiful Holly.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

oh no 

rip holly xxxxx

thinkin of you amy xxx


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

Rip holly x


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

thank you for your thoughts and words


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry hun - RIP little holly


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaaw R.I.P Holly..  sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

R.I.P holly 
sorry to here about your loss


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

_You can shed tears that she is gone, Or you can smile because she lived.

You can close your eyes and pray that she will come back, 
Or you can open your eyes and see all that she has left.

__Your heart can be empty because you can't see her, 
Or you can be full of the love that you shared.

You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
Or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.

You can remember her and only that she is gone, 
Or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.

You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back, 
Or you can do what she would want: smile, open your eyes, love and go on. _


_(Author: David Harkins)_​


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

